# OnePass "updating"



## CharleneC (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a OnePass for "Rock the Park". When you look at the OnePass screen it says "updating" to the right of the title; it's the only OP that's showing that message. If I try to click on the OP, it starts to go to the edit screen then pops right back to the OP list. If I go to the show (either in Now Showing or by searching) and select cancel OP it still doesn't delete.

I rebooted a couple of times and that didn't fix the problem. I let it sit overnight and it did it's connection to TiVo. I rebooted again and it's still "updating."

Any ideas? The OP wasn't working properly so I was attempting to delete and recreate it.

TIA,
Charlene


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

CharleneC said:


> I have a OnePass for "Rock the Park". When you look at the OnePass screen it says "updating" to the right of the title; it's the only OP that's showing that message. If I try to click on the OP, it starts to go to the edit screen then pops right back to the OP list. If I go to the show (either in Now Showing or by searching) and select cancel OP it still doesn't delete.
> 
> I rebooted a couple of times and that didn't fix the problem. I let it sit overnight and it did it's connection to TiVo. I rebooted again and it's still "updating."
> 
> ...


t

You might try deleting it on another platform such as TiVo online, iOS/Android app or KMTTG.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

CharleneC said:


> I have a OnePass for "Rock the Park". When you look at the OnePass screen it says "updating" to the right of the title; it's the only OP that's showing that message. If I try to click on the OP, it starts to go to the edit screen then pops right back to the OP list. If I go to the show (either in Now Showing or by searching) and select cancel OP it still doesn't delete.
> 
> I rebooted a couple of times and that didn't fix the problem. I let it sit overnight and it did it's connection to TiVo. I rebooted again and it's still "updating."
> 
> ...


I saw something like that once here, which was apparently caused by a duplicate OnePass. Could you have a duplicate? They're not supposed to be allowed, of course.


----------



## CharleneC (Oct 17, 2007)

UCLABB said:


> t
> 
> You might try deleting it on another platform such as TiVo online, iOS/Android app or KMTTG.


I never access remotely so it didn't occur to me to try this. Unfortunately, it didn't work. I delete the OP, it disappears from the list, and then it comes back.


----------



## CharleneC (Oct 17, 2007)

L David Matheny said:


> I saw something like that once here, which was apparently caused by a duplicate OnePass. Could you have a duplicate? They're not supposed to be allowed, of course.


I looked at the post you recommended. I verified I don't have any duplicates. I tried the suggestion of rearranging the passes. They all get the "updating" message then went away (as expected), but the problem pass is still stuck "updating" and can't be deleted or modified.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Try restart/reset from Help.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

tampa8 said:


> Try restart/reset from Help.


She said she did multiple reboots.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I had a similar problem once with a one pass that wouldn't go away or could be deleted. I tried many many ways to get rid of it with no luck for months. I ended up wiping the hard drive and reinstalling the TiVo software.


----------



## markyr17 (Mar 21, 2016)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I had a similar problem once with a one pass that wouldn't go away or could be deleted. I tried many many ways to get rid of it with no luck for months. I ended up wiping the hard drive and reinstalling the TiVo software.


Damn... Lol


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

This is a longshot, but try this (it has worked for me before when dealing with similar inexplicable behavior): restore any "Rock the Park" episodes in your Recently Deleted folder.

Good Luck!


----------



## CharleneC (Oct 17, 2007)

humbb said:


> This is a longshot, but try this (it has worked for me before when dealing with similar inexplicable behavior): restore any "Rock the Park" episodes in your Recently Deleted folder.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks for the suggestion. No joy. :-( Looks like I'll be on the phone with TiVo today (couldn't call yesterday).


----------



## CharleneC (Oct 17, 2007)

I called TiVo and first line support was stumped. She's sent the problem to the bug department.


----------



## CharleneC (Oct 17, 2007)

Update:

I hadn't heard back from TiVo in a week. I checked the support ticket status and it said "waiting for customer." I called and apparently they've been waiting for me to contact them, but the guy who updated the ticket never sent the email. I got a "yea, we have lots of problems with this guy not following through." So why the *bleep* is he still there?

Anyways, the solution to the munged OnePass was to Help | Restart or Reset | Clear Program Information & To Do List.

Any shows that were partially watched reset to the beginning of the show, but otherwise no data loss. The CS rep wasn't sure if all the OPs would disappear. Gladly, they didn't.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CharleneC said:


> Update:
> 
> I hadn't heard back from TiVo in a week. I checked the support ticket status and it said "waiting for customer." I called and apparently they've been waiting for me to contact them, but the guy who updated the ticket never sent the email. I got a "yea, we have lots of problems with this guy not following through." So why the *bleep* is he still there?
> 
> ...


The history of any streaming 1P will also be reset. The History folder is cleared too. I have done the "clear" many times. Just check the To Do List.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

CharleneC said:


> Update:
> 
> I hadn't heard back from TiVo in a week. I checked the support ticket status and it said "waiting for customer." I called and apparently they've been waiting for me to contact them, but the guy who updated the ticket never sent the email. I got a "yea, we have lots of problems with this guy not following through." So why the *bleep* is he still there?
> 
> ...


Thanks for reporting back on the solution.


----------



## CharleneC (Oct 17, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> The history of any streaming 1P will also be reset. The History folder is cleared too. I have done the "clear" many times. Just check the To Do List.


Also forgot to mention. If you have any one-time recordings (not a One Pass) those will be lost and you'll need to re-enter them.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

tampa8 said:


> Try restart/reset from Help.


I'll never understand when someone is helping why they are told it won't work instead of trying it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CharleneC said:


> Also forgot to mention. If you have any one-time recordings (not a One Pass) those will be lost and you'll need to re-enter them.


I've never had that happen. Single recordings from the guide have never been affected for me. I can't comment on manual recordings. However, it's been a few months since I've done a rebuild, so something may have changed. I'll know at the end of May.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

tampa8 said:


> I'll never understand when someone is helping why they are told it won't work instead of trying it.


Because that's not what she did. I believe she did reboots, but not more specifically the delete.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

It wasn't the OP who said it wouldn't work, and in the end she states she did exactly what I said. I said it becauses it worked for me, it was the only thing that did. Someone else sometime ago also posted that is the way to get rid of it. (Help, restore, reset) and then do program clear. Glad the OP got it deleted.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

tampa8 said:


> It wasn't the OP who said it wouldn't work, and in the end she states she did exactly what I said. I said it becauses it worked for me, it was the only thing that did. Someone else sometime ago also posted that is the way to get rid of it. (Help, restore, reset) and then do program clear. Glad the OP got it deleted.


Not to belabor the point, but your first post simply said reset. It said nothing about program clear.


----------

